# Stick Insect



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

dos anyone use Stick Insect as a feeder as looking for different feed so like to know which Stick Insect will be good as a feeder and easy to breed thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I cover this in my nutrition book, the common Indian is easiest and quickest to rear. 

But.... Make sure that feeders have never been fed privet, it's toxic.

So rear your own on bramble, great nutrition and enrichment

John


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> I cover this in my nutrition book, the common Indian is easiest and quickest to rear.
> 
> But.... Make sure that feeders have never been fed privet, it's toxic.
> 
> ...


thanks been looking at getting that book just need pay day to come 1st if there been feed privet can i use then as breeder and feed off the ones that comes from them ?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

brambles can be found all over the place, they are a highly invasive "weed", just goto your local common land and you will find them, they are thawny bushes, that produce tart blackberry like fruit in the autumn (damn nice in apple pie!)


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

CloudForest said:


> brambles can be found all over the place, they are a highly invasive "weed", just goto your local common land and you will find them, they are thawny bushes, that produce tart blackberry like fruit in the autumn (damn nice in apple pie!)


can go to the bottom of my garden to get brambles all i thinking is if i get sum stick insect that have not been feed on brambles can i just use them to breed from then feed from the baby that will be feed brambles


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not sure if it passes via the egg or not but I feel not.

You can buy eggs on ebay for like a quid for 50 or something daft.

I just put in a cricket tub with some damp soil and leave em to it, spray down lightly every other day or so and they pop out fairly quick

John


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

many toxins can stay in an organism for a long long time, and can potentially also be passed to eggs, I doubt there is any research into stick insects and their metabolism of privet toxins, so imo not worth the risk...brambles at the bottom of your garden will grow far faster than your sitck insects can eat them, so I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

looks like i be on a shopping trip on payday : victory:


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

bigd_1 said:


> looks like i be on a shopping trip on payday : victory:


paypals pay after delivery means you don't even have to wait until then :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

CloudForest said:


> paypals pay after delivery means you don't even have to wait until then :2thumb:


will be payday this weekend


----------

